# التأثير الحراري البايولوجي للموجات فوق الصوتية



## abbas zubaidi (24 أغسطس 2007)

الموجات فوق الصوتية باتت تستخدم على نطاق واسع في الطب في المجالات التشخيصيه والعلاجيه على حد سواء 
يناقش التقرير المرفق اليات التأثير الحراريه ونونثير
ان الموجات فوق الصوتيه يمكن ان تنتج مجموعة متنوعة من الآثار البيولوجية في الانسجه المزروعة في المختبر او في الكائنات الحيه. ويقدم هذا الفصل لمحة عامة عن اساسيات الاليات الرئيسية للتأثير الحراري البايولوجي وآليات التفاعل الخاصة الموجات فوق الصوتيه مع الانسجه البيولوجية. من خلال التقرير ظهرت فئات عدة من الخواص الميكانيكيه للتاثير الحراري بالموجات فوق الصوتيه ثم استعرضت لاعطاء فكرة عن مدى الموجات فوق الصوتيه وتاثيراتها ، واهمية هذه الآثار في التصوير التشخيصي ، وامكانيه تطبيق تاثيرات ال(بيويفيكتس) الميكانيكيه لتصميم تطبيقات علاجيه جديدة للموجات فوق الصوتيه في حقول الطب العلاجية المختلفة ابتداً من العلاج الطبيعي بوسائل الحرارة او الجراحة المساندة باستخدام الموجات فوق الصوتية.
وان شاء الله تعم الفائدة الجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ عباس الزبيدي .

تحية طيبة .

بداية جيدة وننتظر الجديد .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...
مشكور على مجهودك الطيب ...
ننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله وبالتوفيق...


----------



## amod (25 أغسطس 2007)

موضوعك قيم
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (25 أغسطس 2007)

ألف شكر أستاذ..


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------

